# Why Are There Classical Music Schools After The Death Of Great Composers?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

After when some great composers die, there are so called classical music schools. These so called schools are essentially performers and composers at that time that follow the inspired art of the deceased composer. When Johann Sebastian Bach died, there was a following of his art because Bach left behind a school of his pupils. These pupils were being taught the art of composing great fugues, keyboard performances etc. When Franz Liszt died, his legacy of piano performance continued. For example, the great pianist Vladimir Horowtiz was trained by one of Liszt's pupils.

However, certainly not all composers had or have schools.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Schools exist/existed because people decided it was worthwhile to allocate resources to further study, promote and appreciate the legacy of the deceased composer. They won't be wasting time and resources otherwise to do so. Not all great composers enjoyed this special recognition, but many did. So I voted the first option above.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

When you say, "Great", ...... :lol:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

You realize school doesn't mean school in the institutional sense, right? No building, no organization, no allocation of resources other than the time for lessons. Bach's composition students were his sons, who all developed styles very different from dad's.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

These schools existed the same way why you or I would go to school and learn things from teachers. The only difference is that these teachers are a bit more famous and well-regarded by their peers.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> You realize school doesn't mean school in the institutional sense, right? No building, no organization, no allocation of resources other than the time for lessons. Bach's composition students were his sons, who all developed styles very different from dad's.


There were a group of pupils following Bach's death that disseminated Bach's music, teachings and so forth within certain circles. Bach's music was not widely published during his life but after his death before the Romantic period's big revival of Bach's music, mostly his pupils and sons did that.

On institutions, consider Franz Liszt Academy of Music: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Liszt_Academy_of_Music


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

chu42 said:


> These schools existed the same way why you or I would go to school and learn things from teachers. The only difference is that these teachers are a bit more famous and well-regarded by their peers.


It varied, please read my post above comparing Bach and Liszt.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> It varied,


Yes, it varied, which is why your poll options are a bit silly.



ArtMusic said:


> please read my post above comparing Bach and Liszt.


It seems to me that both Bach and Liszt's students had generally the same reasons to learn from them.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

chu42 said:


> Yes, it varied, which is why your poll options are a bit silly.
> 
> It seems to me that both Bach and Liszt's students had generally the same reasons to learn from them.


No, my poll options are not silly.

Precisely because Bach and Liszt are great masters for the same reason why you, member chu42, practice the piano with their music.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> No, my poll options are not silly.
> 
> Precisely because Bach and Liszt are great masters for the same reason why you, member chu42, practice the piano with their music.


I guess then I would go for the first option; I would agree that these composers with schools had a distinguished or elevated legacy.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, very distinguished because of their unusual brilliancy in composition and or performance, enough to warrant a legacy.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> There were a group of pupils following Bach's death that disseminated Bach's music, teachings and so forth within certain circles. Bach's music was not widely published during his life but after his death before the Romantic period's big revival of Bach's music, mostly his pupils and sons did that.
> 
> On institutions, consider Franz Liszt Academy of Music: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Liszt_Academy_of_Music


The Liszt Academy is just a conservatory. It has nothing to do with the music or style of Liszt. Major composers, like Beethoven, knew Bach's music before the Romantic revival.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Messiaen, Boulanger and Schoenberg all left a great technical and/or pedagogical legacy in the 20thC but I'm guessing they don't figure in your considerations ArtMusic, right?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> Messiaen, Boulanger and Schoenberg all left a great technical and/or pedagogical legacy in the 20thC but I'm guessing they don't figure in your considerations ArtMusic, right?


They left an impression on the theoretical development of atonal music. It was an evolutionary path for one aspect of 20th century music that was inevitable. I acknowledge that.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> They left an impression on the theoretical development of atonal music. It was an evolutionary path for one aspect of 20th century music that was inevitable. I acknowledge that.


Messiaen and Boulanger did not compose atonal music as a part of their primary style. It seems like you often criticize modern music a lot without really knowing much about it.

I'd much more respect your opinions if you had given thought and effort into exploring modern music before deciding to disparage it. So far it just seems like you are simply a bit narrow-minded, and your general ignorance on topics such as these often shines through in such discussions.

You don't have to like or dislike all modern music. Find some modern composers that are more accessible (you already enjoy Barber for example), and then work your way up to the more radical composers. Then as your personal taste expands, you can take part in discussions about modern music without the risk of sounding like a total doofus.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I recall my first day at the John Cage Music Institute. We all sat in quietness for the 4'33" lab. It was marvelous. Unfortunately, my roomie was accused of plagiarizing the masterpiece and kicked out of the school.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

chu42 said:


> Messiaen and Boulanger did not compose atonal music as a part of their primary style. It seems like you often criticize modern music a lot without really knowing much about it.
> 
> I'd much more respect your opinions if you had given thought and effort into exploring modern music before deciding to disparage it. So far it just seems like you are simply a bit narrow-minded, and your general ignorance on topics such as these often shines through in such discussions.
> 
> You don't have to like or dislike all modern music. Find some modern composers that are more accessible (you already enjoy Barber for example), and then work your way up to the more radical composers. Then as your personal taste expands, you can take part in discussions about modern music without the risk of sounding like a total doofus.


I was referring to Schoenberg. He composed and started the SVS, pioneered the development of atonality.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> I was referring to Schoenberg. He composed and started the SVS, pioneered the development of atonality.


You said "they". Not "Schoenberg". Just admit that you're not very well educated in modern music, and it's OK. Everyone has to start somewhere.



ArtMusic said:


> *They* left an impression on the theoretical development of atonal music. It was an evolutionary path for one aspect of 20th century music that was inevitable. I acknowledge that.


Learn from your mistakes rather than backtracking on them.

Not everyone is an expert but you often try to sound more knowledgeable than you actually are. A lot of what you say reflects someone who does a lot of reading but very little actual listening.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I maintain that I was referring to Stockhausen and all of them who pioneered the atonality way of composing. That doesn't change my message. History has now moved on with the SVS.

I am a music student, regardless, I am learning more matters about classical music daily. This is wonderful for my knowledge.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> I maintain that I was referring to Stockhausen and all of them who pioneered the atonality way of composing.


Ok, so now you are intentionally mixing up the names of the composers? Stockhausen pioneered electronic music, not atonality, and a lot of it was written in a highly tonal style.

It's funny how the further you backtrack, the deeper you dig yourself into a hole.



ArtMusic said:


> That doesn't change my message. History has now moved on with the SVS.


History has moved on with SVS in the same way that it has moved on with Haydn or Bruckner. The SVS has been canonized and receives regular performance by professionals and ensembles.



ArtMusic said:


> I am a music student, regardless, I am learning more matters about classical music daily. This is wonderful for my knowledge.


That is all very good and well, and I'm happy for you. But I wish you would learn about modern music if you are to take part in modern music discussions.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry, my typo (using my phone), I was referring to *Schoenberg*, not Stockhausen.


----------

